# My new fish and others...



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sixline








Mandarin








Engineer (not new)








Id please


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

how big is ur tank and how long has it been set up?
ur gonna love the sixline they are great to watch.
is it a soft or hard coral? from what I can tell it just looks like a finger leather to me.

hmmm...lets see a full tank shot!


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a 55g that is 1yr and 2mo old. I already love the sixline because its my only fish that weaves in and out of the xenia.
Its soft and i think its a finger leather but i dont know how to tell if its capenella or nepethea.It grows crazily fast.

ill try to get a "good" tank shot. I get embarassed showing it to you reef gurus...lol.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

whats the third one down? looks cool. Not to sure but don't the wrasse and the dragonet eat the same things? If so you might want to try to get your tanks pod production up.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

The wrasse will eat pods and food you throw in the tank, but they tend to stay off the sand, where the dragonet likes to be on things, like rock and sand, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. You could also look into getting a bottle of copepods from LiveAquaria.com if ur worried about it.

embarassed!? c'mon lets see it  how could you not want to show off ur reef?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's my tank shot .......





























WAIT !! I forgot !! Don't have one yet ! LOLOL !!!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would get a bottle of pods around once every 2 weeks if you want a stable population in your tank. Or you could just "feed" the tank pods daily.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a huge ball of chaeto algae in my display that is loaded with pods and my wrasse has more than those to eat since he does eat a lot of prepared food and PIRAMID SNAILS! Yea i am going to think about buying some of those after the population starts to deplete. 
I check on it at night with a flashlight and i still have a lot after a month.

The third pic is of a 7" engineer goby's head and some shrooms.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> The third pic is of a 7" engineer goby's head and some shrooms.


Nice Engineer. Mines Bigger!
:razz: 

I've got 8" plus! :console:


----------

